# Me and My buddy



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Made a friend near the Frio river...


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

This is my Little Girl at Lake Whitney, there were 4 babies (as usual) behind their Momma. I was amazed that she grabbed that little dude! I would have gotten a better picture, but it was pretty rough getting the camera setings right w/ the motion AND vehicle lights. Best I could do.......


----------

